# Building on RDA for Clouds



## Rusty (12/1/17)

Good Day guys

How about a few thoughts on building for cloud competitions . 

what do u prefer ????

20 22 24
nichrome kanthal
parallell twisted


----------



## shabbar (12/1/17)

Abdul Haque Maiter said:


> Good Day guys
> 
> How about a few thoughts on building for cloud competitions .
> 
> ...



20g is like hanger wire . i would assume 22-24g , the peeps who enter comps will advise better.


----------



## lawrencevapes (4/3/17)

shabbar said:


> 20g is like hanger wire . i would assume 22-24g , the peeps who enter comps will advise better.


24 g kenthal is better for clouds and flavour depends on how you build 
I just 24g in my rouge mech mod


----------

